# Failed The NREMT Again



## Adonis Corvinus (Jun 21, 2016)

Second time taking it and I failed. Im honestly starting believe is just a scam to make as money as possible, prior to granting individuals their license, I was one of the top in my class and passed the class with flying colors. We used Fisdap and JBLearning, Im trying to become licensed in Florida, but I need to pass the NREMT in order to do so.

The first time I took the NREMT I didnt care as much for it, so I literally did not read any questions and guessed on it all and I got a drastically higher score than I did yesterday on my second attempt. I failed miserably yesterday and I studied JBLearning insanely. I passed every practice test on JBL, Im to the point I believe it's just Capitalist pigs doing what they do best. Put me on the field and I work wonders and already have impressed many crews at fire stations.  It seems I magically cant pass the test though, so I think I need a new career option, as I am homeless and cant spend another $100 on this. That would be another $100 worth of food sacrificed. Its no wonder this economy is going downhill. $3000 for a class, just to pay another $100 to take a test, for a job that only pays $10 an hour, unless you're a firefighter as well, which is what I was going for. Ah well American Dream crushed again.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 21, 2016)

It also helps to assure at least a universal minimal level of competency. Not all programs are created equally. The test doesn't fail people intentionally just to make money, as evidenced by the programs that have very high first time pass rates. So if you keep failing, it's unfortunately on your end. Likely either a knowledge deficit, a misunderstanding of how to answer their questions, or significant testing anxiety. JB is a pretty good site, but if it's not working for you, try one of the other test prep sites.


----------



## Adonis Corvinus (Jun 21, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> It also helps to assure at least a universal minimal level of competency. Not all programs are created equally. The test doesn't fail people intentionally just to make money, as evidenced by the programs that have very high first time pass rates. So if you keep failing, it's unfortunately on your end. Likely either a knowledge deficit, a misunderstanding of how to answer their questions, or significant testing anxiety. JB is a pretty good site, but if it's not working for you, try one of the other test prep sites.




Thanks for your response. What are some other good prep sites?


----------



## Fry14MN (Jun 21, 2016)

If paying for the test is a huge burden to you financially then why not take it seriously the first time?  If you don't do your best and take your time and read through the questions, you wont get the results you are wanting. You seem to of practiced and practiced and that is great but I'm guessing you cared about doing good on those practice tests. I would think you would want to care a little bit on the real thing.


----------



## Adonis Corvinus (Jun 21, 2016)

Fry14MN said:


> If paying for the test is a huge burden to you financially then why not take it seriously the first time?  If you don't do your best and take your time and read through the questions, you wont get the results you are wanting. You seem to of practiced and practiced and that is great but I'm guessing you cared about doing good on those practice tests. I would think you would want to care a little bit on the real thing.




First attempt was four months ago and I wasn't homeless, until two months ago. Pretty much the landlord evicted me, because he has not been paying his mortgage since October. He wants to short sale his house, before it goes into foreclosure.


----------



## Fry14MN (Jun 21, 2016)

Adonis Corvinus said:


> First attempt was four months ago and I wasn't homeless, until two months ago. Pretty much the landlord evicted me, because he has not been paying his mortgage since October. He wants to short sale his house, before it goes into foreclosure.



And that is unfortunate but why not take the first attempt seriously? I can't imagine you were shocked to find out you didn't pass if you didn't even read the questions.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd reflect as objectively and dispassionately on your first post; I think you'll find your answers there. For instance:
- Not taking the first run through seriously to the point of not reading the questions reflects on how seriously you took it. 
- Blaming the system or calling it rigged shows a lack of ownership for your performance
- There is no magical barrier between "the books" and "the street" despite what some providers might attest. Yes there are realities of real calls that are poorly captured during your education and operational quirks of each area but the knowledge gained from study underpins the psychomotor skills. How a few local fire crews view you is subjective and based on a small slice whereas testing should be comprehensive. 

There is no quick fix. If you were top of your class but are struggling with the NREMT exam than it sounds like you're program poorly prepared you for practise. This can be overcome with studying. Not a test prep site but opening the books and learning.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 21, 2016)

Adonis Corvinus said:


> Second time taking it and I failed. Im honestly starting believe is just a scam to make as money as possible, prior to granting individuals their license, I was one of the top in my class and passed the class with flying colors. We used Fisdap and JBLearning, Im trying to become licensed in Florida, but I need to pass the NREMT in order to do so.
> 
> The first time I took the NREMT I didnt care as much for it, so I literally did not read any questions and guessed on it all and I got a drastically higher score than I did yesterday on my second attempt. I failed miserably yesterday and I studied JBLearning insanely. I passed every practice test on JBL, Im to the point I believe it's just Capitalist pigs doing what they do best. Put me on the field and I work wonders and already have impressed many crews at fire stations.  It seems I magically cant pass the test though, so I think I need a new career option, as I am homeless and cant spend another $100 on this. That would be another $100 worth of food sacrificed. Its no wonder this economy is going downhill. $3000 for a class, just to pay another $100 to take a test, for a job that only pays $10 an hour, unless you're a firefighter as well, which is what I was going for. Ah well American Dream crushed again.



Yea, blame the capitalist pigs for not passing a test. Makes sense. Before taking the test again, perhaps consider if you possess the proper attitude to be a healthcare provider. An inability to take ownership for your own mistakes will lead to short career, if one exists for you at all. 

As stated, programs are all taught to a standard but many do not include any education as to how the NR test works. Many people have never experienced adaptive testing, nor are they used to questions that are primarily scenario based. You may have the knowledge, but can you translate it into actual care decisions? Are you sure you fully understand the material or did you pass the course based on short term learning so as to pass the program? These are all important questions.

As for your first attempt, admit you made a very unintelligent and wasteful choice and move on. The test does matter, and you will have to keep passing learning assessments to remain in EMS. It's not just about your street knowledge (which you should be mighty careful talking about and its impressiveness).


----------



## MinnieToo (Jun 21, 2016)

There were several students in the EMT-B class that I went through that were "top" in the class ... but the tests were set up so the students took them at home, with the textbook readily available. Those "top" students got top-notch grades on the tests right up to the final which was a proctored test at the college. Needless to say, they did not end up with very high scores. 

These same students went on to fail the NREMT over and over again. 

Listen to the advice given by those with experience who are willing to share their wisdom on this site ... learn not only what, but why.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 21, 2016)

If you did so well in class but failed the NREMT twice, then you probably have an issue with some part of the test, or some part of test taking process, critical thinking skills or reasoning skills. So, in order to help you, what did you score in the different sections?


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 21, 2016)

Adonis Corvinus said:


> The first time I took the NREMT I didnt care as much for it, so I literally did not read any questions and guessed on it all , Im to the point I believe it's just Capitalist pigs doing what they do best.
> 
> Second time taking it and I failed. Im honestly starting believe is just a scam to make as money as possible...



These two things say a lot to me. Essentially what I get from this is "I put in a half assed effort, and now that I am getting half assed results and I think it is unfair." Not an attitude I want in a partner either, so as far as I see it, until that mindset is changed the test is working like it should.

The test can be tricky with wording sometimes, yes. But there are really three things you need to pass this test. 1. Content knowledge 2. Follow your basics in order (airway before breathing) 3. READ the questions and answers slowly. All three of these are important to passing the test, fail at one and you are not setting yourself up for success as I think you found out. Another thing to keep in mind is there are often two answers that sound right on these, but you have to pick the one that is most right.


----------



## mikeboss550 (Jun 22, 2016)

I used medictests and passed on try one


----------



## paemtstan (Jun 22, 2016)

For me I bought the fisdap practice tests, and had j&b but the most important part is to understand the reasons your doing things rather than just following a book or protocol. I passed the first try on the nremtb
And as said above remember the proper order to do things, because a lot of the questions are, what would you do next, they might have a proper treatment listed just at the wrong time in the scenario.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jun 22, 2016)

I wanna know how you got test scores for the NREMT.  How do you know you failed worse the second time? I only got notice that I passed, no other feedback.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 22, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> I wanna know how you got test scores for the NREMT.  How do you know you failed worse the second time? I only got notice that I passed, no other feedback.



I too have only passed on my first try for EMT and my first try for paramedic, however, I am told by EMTs I work with, who are paramedic students that failed their first attempt for paramedic, that scores are sent to them and they can see each section. I never received any, since I passed.


----------



## bcemr (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't think this is an NREMT problem so much as a user problem. I mean that post is fraught with mental health red flags, inability to take ownership, and a downright ****ty attitude.

No sympathy.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> I wanna know how you got test scores for the NREMT.  How do you know you failed worse the second time? I only got notice that I passed, no other feedback.



Actual scores are not sent, but a note showing if you passed, failed or were close in a section are included. From NREMT.com:

_*Candidates who fail to meet entry-level competency will be sent information sheets regarding their testing experience.  This information is useful for identifying areas to concentrate study in preparation for the next attempt.  The information sheets indicate if a candidate is “above,” “near,” or “below,” the level of entry-level competency in the various content areas.  Candidates who are “above” the standard can be somewhat confident they have sufficient knowledge in that content area, allowing them to pass the exam. However, failure to review the material in that content area can result in failing the exam again. Candidates who are “near” the standard can be slightly above or slightly below the standard and should certainly study these areas.  Being “near” does not indicate pass or fail but it can be interpreted as an area to study. Candidates who are “below” the standard need to enhance their study in this area.  Candidates who fail the examination will have test items for future attempts “masked.”  This means a masked item will not appear on future exams taken by that candidate. Studying examination items to prepare to do the job of an EMT is not helpful.  Studying the tasks and the job of an EMT provides the best preparation. Candidates who memorize items in hopes of “getting them right,” the next time are wasting their time because masking items prevents them from seeing the same item again.*_


----------



## Moserrr (Jun 23, 2016)

Old Tracker said:


> I wanna know how you got test scores for the NREMT.  How do you know you failed worse the second time? I only got notice that I passed, no other feedback.


Along with saying whether you passed or failed it shows you which of the five sections you did well on, I know I did worse on my first attempt then my second but there's no actual score. Just "Above Passing" "Near Passing" and "Below Passing".

Side note; I don't know what it looks like when you pass...


----------



## HypOthymesia (Jun 25, 2016)

Moserrr said:


> Along with saying whether you passed or failed it shows you which of the five sections you did well on, I know I did worse on my first attempt then my second but there's no actual score. Just "Above Passing" "Near Passing" and "Below Passing".
> 
> Side note; I don't know what it looks like when you pass...


*Examination Scored*
_
Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.

Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days.


National certification is *not* a license to practice. You should contact your state EMS office for information on licensing requirements._


----------



## jteeters (Jun 25, 2016)

I was frustrated after I failed my first attempt at the NREMT Paramedic exam.  The 15 days up until the second attempt, I studied my tail end off.  I didn't use the prep sites, because I did reasonably well on them, and still managed to fail.  I DID, however, go back and brushed up on a little bit of EVERYTHING in the text book.  As well as using the McGraw-Hill Paramedic Prep book.  It helped, I passed my second attempt, have my license, and start on my own truck Friday.  The prep sites can only help you if you know the material.  Take the time to read it again before taking the test again.  It helps. I promise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 26, 2016)

jteeters said:


> ...The prep sites can only help you if you know the material.




Nooo! The prep sites help you to learn the reasoning behind the correct answers. These reason many people fail is because they don't understand the "why". Most EMS education is woefully inadequate at helping paramedic candidates develop critical thinking skills. Test prep like JB does an excellent job of filling in the knowledge holes. If you fail the NREMT, a test prep service is highly recommended.


----------



## jteeters (Jun 26, 2016)

Okay. Poor wording perhaps. What I meant by that was, they can only help you with a solid base knowledge. Can they help fill in the knowledge holes? Sure. But after a time, you start to memorize the questions. The JB Learning test prep can only change so much. Same with medic tests, papameducators and any other site. I was simply suggesting he read some from the text book. It's reliable, I think.


----------



## HypOthymesia (Jun 26, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Nooo! The prep sites help you to learn the reasoning behind the correct answers. These reason many people fail is because they don't understand the "why". Most EMS education is woefully inadequate at helping paramedic candidates develop critical thinking skills. Test prep like JB does an excellent job of filling in the knowledge holes. If you fail the NREMT, a test prep service is highly recommended.


I think in the instance of OP and the NREMT-basic this is accurate. Too many students are using it as a substitute for studying. The practice web sites are easier IMO than the actual NREMT. The only sure fire way to pass is to read the book and learn the material.


----------



## jteeters (Jun 26, 2016)

HypOthymesia said:


> I think in the instance of OP and the NREMT-basic this is accurate. Too many students are using it as a substitute for studying. The practice web sites are easier IMO than the actual NREMT. The only sure fire way to pass is to read the book and learn the material.



You said it much better than I could.


----------



## HypOthymesia (Jun 26, 2016)

jteeters said:


> You said it much better than I could.


I literally just made a blog post about this so i've had it on the brain


----------



## EMT707 (Jun 27, 2016)

$3000 for a BASIC class? If you paid that much and can't pass one the first two tries you may consider seeking a refund.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 8, 2016)

Adonis Corvinus said:


> Second time taking it and I failed. Im honestly starting believe is just a scam to make as money as possible, prior to granting individuals their license, I was one of the top in my class and passed the class with flying colors. We used Fisdap and JBLearning, Im trying to become licensed in Florida, but I need to pass the NREMT in order to do so.
> 
> The first time I took the NREMT I didnt care as much for it, so I literally did not read any questions and guessed on it all and I got a drastically higher score than I did yesterday on my second attempt. I failed miserably yesterday and I studied JBLearning insanely. I passed every practice test on JBL, Im to the point I believe it's just Capitalist pigs doing what they do best. Put me on the field and I work wonders and already have impressed many crews at fire stations.  It seems I magically cant pass the test though, so I think I need a new career option, as I am homeless and cant spend another $100 on this. That would be another $100 worth of food sacrificed. Its no wonder this economy is going downhill. $3000 for a class, just to pay another $100 to take a test, for a job that only pays $10 an hour, unless you're a firefighter as well, which is what I was going for. Ah well American Dream crushed again.


Scam? Capitalist Pigs? This is the whiniest, most sour grapes post I've seen. "I was top of my class", blah, blah, blah. YOU FAILED. The test didn't fail you. You denigrate the National Registry and those of us who have passed the tests. This test is the National standard, dude. What did you expect? A free pass? It's your fault, no one else's.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Tracker (Jul 8, 2016)

MackTheKnife said:


> Scam? Capitalist Pigs? This is the whiniest, most sour grapes post I've seen. "I was top of my class", blah, blah, blah. YOU FAILED. The test didn't fail you. You denigrate the National Registry and those of us who have passed the tests. This test is the National standard, dude. What did you expect? A free pass? It's your fault, no one else's.
> 
> BOOM!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 8, 2016)

Adonis Corvinus said:


> Second time taking it and I failed. Im honestly starting believe is just a scam to make as money as possible, prior to granting individuals their license, I was one of the top in my class and passed the class with flying colors. We used Fisdap and JBLearning, Im trying to become licensed in Florida, but I need to pass the NREMT in order to do so.
> 
> The first time I took the NREMT I didnt care as much for it, so I literally did not read any questions and guessed on it all and I got a drastically higher score than I did yesterday on my second attempt. I failed miserably yesterday and I studied JBLearning insanely. I passed every practice test on JBL, Im to the point I believe it's just Capitalist pigs doing what they do best. Put me on the field and I work wonders and already have impressed many crews at fire stations.  It seems I magically cant pass the test though, so I think I need a new career option, as I am homeless and cant spend another $100 on this. That would be another $100 worth of food sacrificed. Its no wonder this economy is going downhill. $3000 for a class, just to pay another $100 to take a test, for a job that only pays $10 an hour, unless you're a firefighter as well, which is what I was going for. Ah well American Dream crushed again.


And BTW, when I tested for NREMT-P years ago, it wasn't computerized. You traveled a couple of hundred miles to a 3 day board. The test was written. There were numerous stations where you were graded. One station failed, you were finished. Start all over again perhaps months later.  The failure rate was quite high. Yes, I passed. And after my PM lapsed due to military service, I went back and got my NREMT in 2006. I passed the first time and every 2 year recert since.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ODIE (Sep 9, 2016)

OK, first of all take a chill pill and listen to my story. You are not the only one who has struggled immensely over the NREMT-P I am living proof. I was constantly under attack from problems with financing school and problems at home. In the midst of these problems I occurred another problem. 6 months after I completed the program and taking the NREMT-P written test twice and failing miserably; I found out that I had a hearing loss in both of my ears requiring me to wear 2 hearing aids. I realized that I had missed so much information in school because of my stubbornness to listen to others telling me I have a hearing deficit. My teacher willingly tutored me on what I may have missed while he was at work with his agency. Fortunately for me My tutoring sessions worked and I passed my Paramedic test recently around 80 questions. It took me all 6 opportunities to pass. THERE IS HOPE FOR YOU.......DO NOT GIVE UP! The only time you fail is when you give up trying and doing your best.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 10, 2016)

ODIE said:


> The only time you fail is when you give up trying and doing your best.


This, plain and simple, well said.


----------



## ODIE (Sep 13, 2016)

EMT707 said:


> $3000 for a BASIC class? If you paid that much and can't pass one the first two tries you may consider seeking a refund.




EMT707,

     Sir I respectfully disagree with you. Instead of criticizing this person you need to be encouraging them. It doesn't make a bit of difference on how many times you have to take the NREMT-P; The only thing that matters is that you pass. I really believe you owe this person an apology for those hurtful words. If you had said this same thing to me I would have taken this as disrespect. You have absolutely no idea what this person is going through other than what information they have given. We as medical professionals need to build each other up instead of destroying confidence and self worth.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 13, 2016)

Actually, I wish there was a maximum limit for testing for EMT/Paramedic. This:


ODIE said:


> It doesn't make a bit of difference on how many times you have to take the NREMT-P; The only thing that matters is that you pass.


is ridiculous. If you can't pass after 3 attempts, this field likely isn't for you. And there's nothing wrong with that. You've figured out medicine wasn't your strength, so now you can go see if you're strong in something else. It irks me to think paramedics can treat my family after getting lucky taking a test, based on pure volume of tests taken. There's nothing wrong with not being good at something. Go be good at something else.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 13, 2016)

ODIE said:


> EMT707,
> 
> Sir I respectfully disagree with you. Instead of criticizing this person you need to be encouraging them. It doesn't make a bit of difference on how many times you have to take the NREMT-P; The only thing that matters is that you pass. I really believe you owe this person an apology for those hurtful words. If you had said this same thing to me I would have taken this as disrespect. You have absolutely no idea what this person is going through other than what information they have given. We as medical professionals need to build each other up instead of destroying confidence and self worth.



 Sorry. But this is ridiculous.  If you try out for the baseball team six times in a row and don't make it, maybe you should play soccer. 

  Not everybody gets a jersey.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Sorry. But this is ridiculous.  If you try out for the baseball team six times in a row and don't make it, maybe you should play soccer.
> 
> Not everybody gets a jersey.


Lol, this makes me think of the time I had to sit through and eye-gouging 45 minutes of BS awards given to kids in my daughters school only to wait for her to get an award she actually earned.

Everyone's a winner!! Weee


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 13, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Actually, I wish there was a maximum limit for testing for EMT/Paramedic. This:
> 
> is ridiculous. If you can't pass after 3 attempts, this field likely isn't for you. And there's nothing wrong with that. You've figured out medicine wasn't your strength, so now you can go see if you're strong in something else. It irks me to think paramedics can treat my family after getting lucky taking a test, based on pure volume of tests taken. There's nothing wrong with not being good at something. Go be good at something else.


Absolutely agree. The same for nursing. People can take the NCLEX-RN in some states ad infinitum. EMT/Paramedic/Nurse should be 3 times max.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ODIE (Sep 14, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Actually, I wish there was a maximum limit for testing for EMT/Paramedic. This:
> 
> is ridiculous. If you can't pass after 3 attempts, this field likely isn't for you. And there's nothing wrong with that. You've figured out medicine wasn't your strength, so now you can go see if you're strong in something else. It irks me to think paramedics can treat my family after getting lucky taking a test, based on pure volume of tests taken. There's nothing wrong with not being good at something. Go be good at something else.



I'm Sorry you feel this way


----------



## ODIE (Sep 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> This, plain and simple, well said.



Thank you for your kind words. Unfortunately the other people in this room do not like my post.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 14, 2016)

ODIE said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Unfortunately the other people in this room do not like my post.


It's not a matter of liking your posts. It's a matter of disagreeing. Saying the number of times you take a test doesn't matter as long as you pass is ok is wrong. There's a thing called luck, and you can get lucky and pass the test. If you can't recall what you learned in school, how will you recall how to perform practical skills without causing patient harm? I'm with 3 and done.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 14, 2016)

ODIE said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Unfortunately the other people in this room do not like my post.


Odie, while it may seem like you are now being bombarded with comments that are "just plain mean", understand this: 

our work environment has such the dynamic that, at times, there is little room for error.

Like others on here have mentioned, "3 and done" seems fair enough and reasonable to me, heck there's a lot of places that are "1 and done", and that is just the standard; so is life.

If we set ourselves up for mediocrity where does that really leave us? I take issue with this and was a field trainer and preceptor for several years, so I can say this first hand. I've had way too many trainees, interns, and the like who breezed through class only to end up with me and realize what a "meany" I was. Why? Because I expected them to do their job to _thee best _of their ability, not the lackadaisical way they displayed based off off attitudes alone. No secrets, no tricks to passing, just good ol' fashioned hard work, like my ol' man instilled in me. He was also big on no self-pity because it gets you nowhere; turns out he was right

I did indeed enjoy your quote, however, perhaps the op failed trying some time ago, as they seem to have all but vanished, and haven't responded in some time. I learned a long time ago that you cannot help those who cannot, or will not, help themselves. I am also a huge opponent of the "everybody's a winner in my eyes" mantra (not saying this is what you meant, btw). It only further serves to enable an already crippled, and self-entitled society, and *THAT *is my main point, and take away from the other peoples posts on here.

It isn't about defending those who cannot defend themselves, it's about the hard working guy, or gal, who actually put true hard work and effort in getting their just due. It is about the individual who truly wanted so bad to accomplish a feat that they put everything they had into, deserved it, and whaddya know? Accomplished it.

An attack? Hardly. Just some people stating facts is all. But hey? Again, everyone is entitled to their points of view, I'm just trying to point of what others already have, perhaps in a way that makes a tad more sense than attacking a "poor defenseless soul" who hasn't defended themselves.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ODIE (Sep 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Odie, while it may seem like you are now being bombarded with comments that are "just plain mean", understand this:
> 
> our work environment has such the dynamic that, at times, there is little room for error.
> 
> ...




Well after explaining this further I can see where you are coming from. I do appreciate the time you took to explain this to me.


----------



## MateoMateo (Dec 29, 2016)

If its your dream, keep going at it mate!


----------

